# How to use large-thread "pro" wands and nozzles on cheap 1-gal sprayers?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Is there a way to adapt those cheap 1-gal Chapin sprayers to take something like a flat fan nozzle from the higher-end sprayers with the larger threads?

Thanks.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I looked at doing that initially. By the time you buy the right wand parts, and then add it to the sprayer, you might as well just buy a new sprayer with a decent wand on it.

I bought the LESCO branded version of this Chapin brand pump sprayer, paid $34 plus tax:

https://chapinmfg.com/collections/home-garden/products/chapin-26021xp-2-gallon-proseries-sprayer

Best price I found on a wand and correct assemblage of tips and related parts was $29.

So, I just bought the sprayer I wanted and kept my cheap one for a beater sprayer (bleach, etc.)....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

It's hard to beat the Chapin 26021XP for an economical option that accepts TeeJet nozzles right out of the box.

Then consider adding a Chapin CF Valve to really step up your spray uniformity. :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, if I have one of those cheap sprayers dedicated just for Roundup, and I need to spray 1,000 square feet 3x for a Reno, I'm basically stuck with the stock cone nozzle on it? Doesn't cover too well.

I think I could get away with using less chemical and less refills and have less skipped areas if I could fit a proper nozzle.

The stock nozzle on the cheap sprayer was fine for spot sprays last year, but blanket spraying for a Reno is not going to be easy with it.

I really don't want to put Roundup in my good sprayer (the 3-gal version of the one Ware liked to)...I'd rather spend $15 or whatever for adapter threads for the cheap one...but am not sure where to find them or what parts to look for.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What about cobbling together genetic parts from a hardware store or sprinkler supply to stand in for some of the parts? Just not sure the threads needed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I understand what you're wanting to do, but the hose/wand/nozzle on the cheap 1-gallon Chapin I have is junk. Everything is about half the size it needs to be. I only use it for non-selective spot spraying - sidewalk cracks, etc. Even if it accepted a TeeJet nozzle, I don't think the wand is long enough to hold it the proper 20" off the ground without leaning over. I wouldn't waste my time trying to make it something it's not.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you don't want to invest much,for $20, the wand and 3 in 1 nozzle on the 2 gallon RoundUp sprayer is good for small jobs.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Roundup-2-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer/3031826

If you want to be able to swap the nozzles, for a few bucks more the Chapin linked above is going to be tough to beat.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I understand what you're wanting to do, but the hose/wand/nozzle on the cheap 1-gallon Chapin I have is junk. Everything is about half the size it needs to be. I only use it for non-selective spot spraying - sidewalk cracks, etc. Even if it accepted a TeeJet nozzle, I don't think the wand is long enough to hold it the proper 20" off the ground without leaning over. I wouldn't waste my time trying to make it something it's not.


Well, I already bought an extension wand last year to fix the length issue. I'm therefore like halfway there getting it adapted...

Hmmm....

What about adapting the elbow made for the pro sprayers to the wand of the cheap one? That might be less expensive. Just not sure how to do it. It's a bigger thread, but I'm not sure the sizes or what size coupling I might need. I guess I could bring it into a hardware store and fiddle to see what the thread sizes of each end are (cheap wand and elbow for the pro sprayers). Then all I'd need would be the adapter and another elbow...

I'm fine with the default chapin red plastic nozzle, which I probably have an extra of (or the teejet which is the same size and would also fit for another few bucks).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Going to make a project out of this by figuring out the rough thread sizes using this reference:

https://www.zoro.com/resourcehub/how-to-measure-pipe-and-fitting-sizes/

After that, it'll be trial and error to find the correct adapter.

Edit: I took apart the various components on my sprayers. I'm no plumbing expert, but I'm willing to bet some of them are NPT threads. Specifically 5/8" male NPT for the elbows. To be continued...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Green said:


> Going to make a project out of this by figuring out the rough thread sizes using this reference:
> 
> https://www.zoro.com/resourcehub/how-to-measure-pipe-and-fitting-sizes/
> 
> ...


Or you could just buy one of these:

https://chapinmfg.com/collections/parts/products/chapin-6-8131-nozzle-complete-assembly


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Or maybe one of these:

https://chapinmfg.com/collections/parts/products/chapin-6-8148-replacement-elbow-kit


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@FlowRider, those look like the same parts I was just fiddling around with...

They definitely don't attach to the smaller thread. I tried it. One of the pieces is the same for the cheap sprayer. The problem is that it doesn't have threads, and the ones that do are the wrong sizes.

But, they look like NPT threads on the elbow for the pro sprayer. And they measure about 5/8". The smaller diameter fitting on the cheap sprayer also looks like an NPT fitting, but is smaller.

I should be able to get one of those elbows to fit onto an adapter of some sort that fits the poly extension wand. Looks like I need an adapter with a 1/2" female NPT end and a 5/8" male NPT end. Based on some asurements and an educated guess. Should be a good starting point.

Planning to bring them to the hardware store and see what they have...


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I also would seriously consider just getting a new sprayer. I have four of these Smiths 2 gallon sprayers. They have a nice long wand, good pump, a nice tip assortment, and takes all the commercial tips if you want to add to your collection.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YNSAGM $32 right now.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Update:

I have both good and bad news.

First the bad news:
The threads on both the Chapin low-end and Pro sprayer wands are not NPT. They appear to be metric. I got some metric screws to fit into them pretty well. But trying to find metric adapters in the US is not worth the time and effort, so I gave up on that.

And the good news:
My whole reason for trying to get the pro wand to fit was so I could use a flat fan tip nozzle on my cheap 1-gal sprayer that's dedicated to Roundup and nothing else. While I was unable to find a solution that accomplished this, I did find a flat fan nozzle set that is designed to fit the sprayer.

Here are the parts I bought:
-Chapin *6-4824* 7-Piece Fan Nozzle Pack
-Chapin *6-7749* 18-inch Poly Wand

The wand replaces the useless short wand that comes with the sprayer, and the nozzle kit has a bunch of fan-tip nozzles of different gpms that screw onto the wand. You can even attach several of the wands together. They come with a bend in them, but are easy to re-bend/straighten as you like even without heat (though using a hair dryer to heat it might produce better results). There are also 12-inch wands available, but you need to purchase at least one or the other, as the cheapest sprayers usually do not come with one. The wand they come with has different threads, and the nozzle kit will not fit it.

Problem solved. Hope this helps someone.


----------

